# Need help propping my ride...



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have an 06' Gordon waterman 16' with a tunnel. With a 40 tohatsu tldi the current prop I am running is a warn 11" 12p with hardly any cup I can only get 52-5400 RPM 3B I had a custom prop builder build me a prop and he came up with this. 11" 10P 3B cupped. with the 12p I have seen 25 MPH but loose about 3-4 MPH with the 10p and gain about 2000 RPM with 20 gallons up front and 500lbs on the rear deck trimmed out jack plate with the 12 p cavitates if I raise it more than a 4 on JP and starts to loose water pressure and gives me a high temp alarm. I can run the 10p in shallow water on a 5.5-6 sometimes without an high temp alarm... Just getting frustrated... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.... Thank you in advance.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

contact Ken at propgods.com or Marcus at PT props [email protected]


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> I have an 06' Gordon waterman 16' with a tunnel. With a 40 tohatsu tldi the current prop I am running is a warn 11" 12p with hardly any cup I can only get 52-5400 RPM 3B I had a custom prop builder build me a prop and he came up with this. 11" 10P 3B cupped.  with the 12p I have seen 25 MPH but loose about 3-4 MPH with the 10p and gain about 2000 RPM with 20 gallons up front and 500lbs on the rear deck trimmed out jack plate with the 12 p cavitates if I raise it more than a 4 on JP and starts to loose water pressure and gives me a high temp alarm. I can run the 10p in shallow water on a 5.5-6 sometimes without an high temp alarm... Just getting frustrated... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.... Thank you in advance.



Am I reading this correctly?  A 2000 rpm difference between a 10 and 12 pitch.?


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry 200RPM diff...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Sorry 200RPM diff...


OK.  That's moe better. (technical prop talk )

What are you hopping to achieve?


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking for a bit more speed... Maybe mid to upper mid 20's talked to my prop builder and we are going to try an 11 P and see what that does... And go from there...


----------

